# Steam Shower - Flashing the Window



## bedrichards (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm about to begin the cement board installation in a remodeled bath steam shower that also has a (new) fully vinyl window. I located this link on flashing it, but my plan was to replace the waterproofing membrane it's indicating with my planned NobleSeal install. I guess that's question one: does anyone see any issues fully integrating the shower's waterproof membrane in with the window flashing?

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/qa/waterproofing-a-window-in-a-tiled-shower.aspx

Question two is based on just a general concern: If moisture gets through my tile and to the NobleSeal ABOVE my window, how will that moisture escape once it reaches my window header? 

Thanks for the help and insight, guys.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

I would roll the membrane into window and use sealant between the membrane and window vinyl. In your link,the membrane can be fold up to the window placing it between Corian sill and the window. Repeat for all four sides.
Once membrane installed, test it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Or just do the right thing and move the window outside of the shower. Bill Vincent might come by and tell you how much he loves windows in steam showers... :jester:


----------



## bedrichards (Feb 9, 2013)

Does anyone have any ideas on how moisture above the window and beneath the tile could escape or reach the drain?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Well the in this case latiseal creates a barrier around the window thus forcing water around the window down the wall and into the sealed pan. 

Realistically speaking the minimal amount of water would just be traped between the thinset and dry out before reaching the bottom. The membrane makes this amount of water behind the tile a non issue.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Just to clarify;
You definitely need some of these to seal/attach the membrane to the window;once applied properly these will not allow even air pass through:laughing: yet stay flexible.










Note: I rather pre-slope the sill area before the membrane install. The link you provided says to pitch the Corian to be sloped, that is weird to me. Whole idea is "be sure the water rolls down with gravity".


----------

